# Lost-Springer Spaniel and English Setter



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Lost near Robinson, ND-black and white English Setter puppy, Molly, and black and white Springer Spaniel, adult, Maggie.

Both are wearing collars and tags.

Last seen Friday, July 30, west of Robinson, near Hwy 36.

There is a reward for returning them to us-they are dearly loved family pets-we live in Grand Forks, and our phone number is 701-772-5535.

Please be on the look out for these dogs-they were last seen together


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

That is a killer RL..... I will be passing through that area tommorrow and will keep my eyes PEELED.

Tom


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

Hopefully you've had some luck in locating your dogs.If I were there I'd help in whatever way I could. My prayers are with you. Good luck.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

THEY'RE FOUND!!!!!!!

A family near Pettibone has our dogs safe until we can get there today to get them.

THANKS to all of you who have been on the lookout and praying for their safe return!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

congrats redlabel, that has to be a nice warm fuzzy feeling


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Glad to hear you've got your dogs back.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

RL,

Great news! Just out of curiousity, how far from where they disappeared were they found? Any worse for the wear?


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Great news red!!! It's pretty fortunate that both dogs were together when they were lost. It seems dogs that stay together have more of a chance at being recovered than just an individual. Also it would be good to get them microchipped also as tags sometimes fall off! Most vets and shelters have chip readers.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Glad to hear they are found :beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

GREAT. Take some new pictures of both to post for us. I know you had alot of prayers for your family and the M&M gals.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Glad to hear it RL, I was through there about two hours ago and was eyeballing hard. Hope everything is OK.

Tom


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Great news, I've had my dogs lost for days at a time on a few occassions. Nothing worse, but I was lucky as well and got them back each time.


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

PRAYERS WERE ANSWERED. JUST OUTSTANDING NEWS.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Just got back home and thanks for the thoughts.

They traveled about 12 miles as the crow flies so I don't know how much ground they actually covered. We got a call at home in Grand Forks Tuesday morning that someone had them. I was still in Robinson so picked them up in the early afternoon.

Molly, the Setter pup and ringleader I'm sure, is absolutely fine. She's eaten like a horse for the last 2 days and has put back most of the weight she lost.

Maggie, the Springer, evidently picked up some cuts and scratches under her front legs and will need some care and will be fine. She is at the Vets now getting treatment and we can pick her up this afternoon and she will be alright with some TLC and medication.

They were only gone for 4 nights but it sure seemed a lot longer than that. I have really been kicking myself for letting this happen and won't be leaving them alone again. I thought I was going to be gone for 1 1/2 hours and it ended up being closer to 4. No excuses though on whose to blame. Not with two portable kennels in the house, two portable kennels in the back of the expedition, two tieouts in the yard, and a 24' x 24' kennel in the barn not put together. A few minutes of putting them away would have saved me 5 days of agonizing over what might have happened to them.

Thank goodness I always put name tags on my dogs. I have thought about that microchip but was told by our vet that there are not man vets in North Dakota that have the equipment to read them. Probably a good idea though.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Your very lucky, nothing good comes to dogs running free without supervision, a couple years ago my then 8 year old let one of my shorthairs out and I've never found a trace of him. I still look for him it kind of haunts you. Really puts in perspective the pain a lost child must create.....


----------

